# California's State Capital a.k.a The City of Trees - Sacramento



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

^ Cool, hope you have a great time! I won't be in Sacramento then, but I would be more than happy to assist you with any questions or concerns you may have. 

Thanks for the comments everyone (sorry for the late reply). XD


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Lovely city, thanks Kwame.


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow! Very beautiful city!


----------



## bigdave26 (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome pictures, definitely the best Sacramento photo thread Ive seen. We need someone to get some pics of midtown. That is really turning into an awesome little neighborhood.


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tour of Sacramento! Excellent Thread!





:horse:


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

nice pictures!


----------

